# sorry but there's only 3 species of piranha



## ironjaws (Jan 19, 2004)

Everyone on this board talks about all the species of piranha they own. I talked to all my local pet stores and they all said there is only 3 different species. red gold and black. Gold ones just came out a few years ago. If only piranha classification was so simple huh?


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Enjoy reading!!!

O.P.E.F.E.

Jim


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

your pet store is way off, there are several species of piranha that we know about. And I'm sure there are other species that are not found yet!


----------



## ironjaws (Jan 19, 2004)

That's what I am saying. I have owned at least 20 different species.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Lfs are just dumb stuip peeps who wanna make $$$


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

yea...and they are all classified by color because piranha's colors never change! lol...thats funny.


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

i thought there are over 30 species of piranaha thats what nigle marvens said


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

yo iron jaw u owned 20 diff species of Ps?? pretty impressive

yea go tell ur lfs to zip their mouths when it comes to P cuz they duno nutin


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

i have conditioned myself to hear classical music whenever my lfs flukie is attempting to give me his pearls of wisdom. It's not that he is ass backwards dumb. . .oh wait, it is.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

please list 20 different p's, I have kept p's for years, never heard of 20 different kinds. A lot of times p's are reclassified, please post your list


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

armac said:


> please list 20 different p's


 Pygocentrus cariba
Pygocentrus nattereri
Pygocentrus piraya

Serrasalmus altispinis
Serrasalmus altuvei
Serrasalmus brandtii
Serrasalmus compressus
Serrasalmus elongatus
Serrasalmus geryi
Serrasalmus irritans
Serrasalmus maculatus
Serrasalmus manueli
Serrasalmus medinai
Serrasalmus nalseni 
Serrasalmus neveriensis
Serrasalmus rhombeus
Serrasalmus sanchezi
Serrasalmus spilopleura
Serrasalmus spilopleura CF

As far as I know, these are all valid species (based on what I found on OPEFE): quite a number of these haven't been available to hobbyists, though...


----------



## ironjaws (Jan 19, 2004)

Judazz... you get an A+ today in piranha 101. Good job.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Judazzz said:


> armac said:
> 
> 
> > please list 20 different p's
> ...










right on Juda.


----------



## crownfire (Nov 25, 2003)

Good show jud!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

That is only 19....
I think there is also S. Gouldingi, Hastatus and Marginatus, and I think Spilo CF is a comon name.


----------



## ironjaws (Jan 19, 2004)

Don't forget Pygocentrus Ternetzi!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

ironjaws said:


> Don't forget Pygocentrus Ternetzi!


 My bad, I thought we were talking valid species, not variants of valid species.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

> That's what I am saying. I have owned at least 20 different species.


YOU HAVE OWNED ALL THESE?







ironjaws? if so then you get an A+


----------



## ironjaws (Jan 19, 2004)

Yes MOST. But not ALL. So I get a straight A, right? Or how bout just a thumbs up?


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

ironjaws said:


> That's what I am saying. I have owned at least 20 different species.


 I know you, and you possess this many species of piranhas...









And I thought my collection of a mere 8 species was great


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

out of that list that Judazz posted I see 7 or 8 fish that are not available to the hobbyist, so where were you able to obtain "most" of these fish, I am curious.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

you have some pics of the rarer serra species?


----------



## ironjaws (Jan 19, 2004)

Ash sold me many of my species. But many I found in pet stores years ago before anyone knew different. I have a photo album of lots of my old fish. It was before we had digi-cams. Shoot I still don't have one. And some of the fish I owned were subspecies of the same fish, but I would still say they are different. Now I only own 2 huge rhoms cause they are my favorite. I also caught a few different species in the Amazon fishing I count as fish I owned before i sold them. They were probably pristobrycons. Why are you all trying to test me. Nobody wants to ever believe me on this board. I don't get it. I don't lie. And eveything I say might not be scientifically right. But if you guys are talking science, science is only valid one day at a time.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Cooldown man!!!Nobody try to insult you with any way.It is just the number '20' that is very "impressive".
It's good to hear that someone owned so many different kind of P's.

Jim


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

You say you met me??? I don't know anyone who has had 20 species of piranhas??? I know Ash quite well and don't think even he has ever possessed that many independent species&#8230; Please message me, or tell me where I know you from?

Sorry to ruin the tread... Feel like the guy from hellraiser...
I got to know, I got to see...LOL


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

just ignore ironjaws, maybe he will go away, btw welcome to the board, since you just joined ironjaws. let us know when you go back to the amazon and catch some more piranhas. you are the king


----------



## ironjaws (Jan 19, 2004)

Armac, you are just a f*cking comedian aren't you? I never went to the Amazon, and I'm not going back. I have only owned 3 species of piranha...red pacu, silver dollar, and the red hook. No armac...you are the queen. Loooser.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Ease up people. Ironjaws is actually Gills of Steel, a long standing member....not sure about the name change, but whatever.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

ironjaws said:


> Ash sold me many of my species. But many I found in pet stores years ago before anyone knew different. I have a photo album of lots of my old fish. It was before we had digi-cams. Shoot I still don't have one. And some of the fish I owned were subspecies of the same fish, but I would still say they are different. Now I only own 2 huge rhoms cause they are my favorite. I also caught a few different species in the Amazon fishing I count as fish I owned before i sold them. They were probably pristobrycons. Why are you all trying to test me. Nobody wants to ever believe me on this board. I don't get it. I don't lie. And eveything I say might not be scientifically right. But if you guys are talking science, science is only valid one day at a time.










they treated sc the same when he said he bred all these fish
there have too many trolls out there
so we are skeptic at first


----------



## ironjaws (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm cool GG. Hey, these threads have been keeping me going all day. I would have been one bored brotha, but with all this great feedback you guys have keeps me stuck at my pc. Keep up the good work peeps. Except you armac sit here







and spin. EEE...LOOSER!


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

ironjaws said:


> I'm cool GG. Hey, these threads have been keeping me going all day. I would have been one bored brotha, but with all this great feedback you guys have keeps me stuck at my pc. Keep up the good work peeps. Except you armac sit here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you're too funny. try to scan some of your old pics. i'd love to see some of the other stuff you've had


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

In fact there are only 3 "true piranha" species: P. nattereri, P. Cariba and P. Piraya... _"(...) The number of species loosely called piranhas is around 60 species or more. But only three (3) are true piranha (...)" _(taked from OPEFE´s)...







...!


----------



## ironjaws (Jan 19, 2004)

Great reply! But stop forgetting Ternetzi!


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Is ur lfs in the dumbass section of town??


----------



## adamc07 (Oct 23, 2003)

Most pet stores do not know squat, i went to petcetera, and i asked them about the black piranha. The store manager freaked out and said "Black belly piranhas are man-eaters and are illegal in canada, if you are looking for one you need to smuggle it in from united states."


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> ironjaws said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget Pygocentrus Ternetzi!
> ...


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I have 7 different species of piranha not includeing varients (is a spilo cf a varient?)

to have 20 is incredable, I don't think ill ever have that many. I plan on having 2 more, but thats it.


----------

